# I Made a Potato Salad



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

good ruffage.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Once I was making cheese cake, had 2 pks of cream cheese in the mixer,
when it was time to add in the eggs one at a time, I cracked open one egg
and in went the whole thing shells and all.

Never did that again :sad: now I crack open the eggs in a bowl before it enters
the mixer.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

It certainly makes one proud their teeth are still in excellent condition. I just had another serving for lunch, crunch, crunch, grind,grind and there's only 1 more serving to go and that mistake will be history.:biggrin2:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey, it’s gotta be good for you...I give egg shells to my canary all the time...
He’s 12 years old, which is an anomaly- canaries usual life span is 
8 years! 

So, eat up! :biggrin2:


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I have a great way to prevent this. Don't add eggs to potato salad.
I make mine without them and with them. I like both equally.
Just depends on how I'm feeling that day.

Knots. Whats your recipe for potato salad?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

SeniorSitizen said:


> It certainly makes one proud their teeth are still in excellent condition. I just had another serving for lunch, crunch, crunch, grind,grind and there's only 1 more serving to go and that mistake will be history.:biggrin2:


I for one hope that this is a joke, eggshells are too sharp for humans to pass safely.

While they are pure calcium, and an essential nutrient, in the shell form, you are risking major colon damage. 

When I raised my own chickens, the shells were toasted in the oven, then hand crushed to tiny shards and re-fed to the chickens. 

But they have a gizzard full of gravels to grind them up.


ED


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

J. V. said:


> I have a great way to prevent this. Don't add eggs to potato salad.
> I make mine without them and with them. I like both equally.
> Just depends on how I'm feeling that day.
> 
> Knots. Whats your recipe for potato salad?


I make potato salad a few different ways...the house favorite is after the potato’s
cool down peel off the skin slice them up...add salt and white pepper to taste.
add some chopped scallions (not too much) mix mayo and sour cream (equal parts) 
add a dollop or two of water to the mayo to thin it a bit...mix it into the potatoes
with a little bit of finely chopped italian parsley.
optional: add some crispy chopped bacon..I always add it!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Never did that again :sad: now I crack open the eggs in a bowl before it enters
> the mixer.


The only way I crack open eggs.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> I make potato salad a few different ways...the house favorite is after the potato’s
> cool down peel off the skin slice them up...add salt and white pepper to taste.
> add some chopped scallions (not too much) mix mayo and sour cream (equal parts)
> add a dollop or two of water to the mayo to thin it a bit...mix it into the potatoes
> ...


Excellent. Wife likes some yellow mustard in the mayo so......white pepper, spicey, hmm. I'll try that next time I make it.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> I make potato salad a few different ways...the house favorite is after the potato’s
> cool down peel off the skin slice them up...add salt and white pepper to taste.
> add some chopped scallions (not too much) mix mayo and sour cream (equal parts)
> add a dollop or two of water to the mayo to thin it a bit...mix it into the potatoes
> ...


Do you used whole baked potato's? Then remove the skin and proceed?
I like sour cream in it too. Just a little. I know a girl that makes the best potato salad and I know her secret is sour cream.
But she does something else I cannot pin down.
Sounds good Knots!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

JV, I boil the potatoes, when they are totally cooled down I then peel off
the skins...Everyone loves it. I think it’s the sour cream that makes the dish.

If I don’t have scallions on hand I’ll use some chopped red onion instead,
however, I always soak it in water first, ( to take the sting out) then use 
a strainer before putting it in the potatoes. 

Yeah, wooley, The white pepper is spicy, a little bit will do ya, it kicks up
the dish a couple of notches...

Now, macaroni salad is my all time favorite; in that I put grated carrot, 
finely chopped celery, chopped eggs, soaked chopped red onion, chopped
Italian parsley, salt & black pepper, and mayo thinned down a bit with water.
It’s really good...

But, my real speciality is coleslaw...


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Hint from my Fitness site, add plain yogurt to potato salad to lower calories. My aunts took seeds out of cucumbers then added to potato salad. 

I put 2 peppers diced in macaroni salad. A red then green or orange when I make it for daughter. I try not to eat it.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I tried using baked potatoes for the salad and it was good. So either way for me. The advantage of baked is there is no water to drain away or affect the final product.

I have been rinsing and soaking onions to be eaten raw for many years. Makes a world of difference. Ice cold water soak, then drain and patted dry with paper towels. Sometimes if I'm not needing them right away I drain and store in the fridge with paper towels.

I make macaroni salad as you can probably guess......LOL


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> But, my real speciality is coleslaw...


I love coleslaw and have a favorite. 

New thread.


----------

